# wht aggravates ur dp???



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

hello friends,
going out aggravates my dp. tell the conditions or situations which aggravates ur dp here.jus wanna know wht the agrravating factors are. replys plz


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi doc,

I would say going out makes me notice my DR much more. I feel better when I'm indoors. Also when I have had a few drinks it is worse although because I am usually drunk, with friends and quite happy it doesn't bother me too much. I would say that it is definitely much much worse to the point where it really bothers me when I have a hangover from alcohol or the day after taking recreational drugs. I get so intensely DR'd that I literally cannot leave the house until the hangover subsides. I don't take drugs anymore and I am starting to realise I can't really handle the anxiety and intense DR that hangovers bring with them and I get hangovers no matter how much I drink (I am quite a skinny guy so I get drunk very easily). I am currently trying to give up alcohol altogether but finding it a bit difficult. Good question by the way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Leaving my home aggravates my DP. Being in situations I have never been in before is the worst. Job interviews, meeting a new doctor, meeting a new friend, hanging out with friends, being at work with all the flourecent lighting. It sucks!


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

more rplys guys.am planning to post a topic putting together all conditions tht aggravate dp.for the benifit of all ppl ova here.plz cooperate n post ur replys


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Public speaking.
People insulting/bad mouthing me.
Any conflicts/fighting between myself and another person.
Common fears: heights, pain, etc.
When I'm alone at night before I fall asleep my DP/DR heightens, too much time thinking to myself. 
Talking to people and looking them in the eyes makes my anxiousness as well as DP sky-rocket.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Being alone with just my thoughts to ruminate over.


----------



## whitbywitchuk (Mar 11, 2009)

Reading about how everyone else feels like me :shock: 
luv Dawnx


----------



## shanno (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Doc. My dpd is really bad when I have to go out in public...even going out to the mailbox freaks me out. When I go shopping I have to take Valium before I go. Also talking face to face with people...even loved ones....because I can see their eyes looking at me but I feel like I'm not really there! It freaks me out!!


----------



## tia_tia (Mar 12, 2009)

My DR goes up when I am left alone to my thoughts
After conflict with someone
When I feel overwhelmed at school
When I think about the end of my 7 year relationship
When I talk or think about my ex boyfriend

My DP kicks in when I am in large groups...
When I read about violence, racial violence, physical violence, economic violence...oppression in any sense


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Everything seems to pretty much aggravate my DP.

Except when I've distracted myself by keeping myself busy.


----------



## ChampionSocks (Mar 10, 2009)

I have found out that my DP gets worse every time i face an stressful situation, specially at work:

-Dealing with rude customers.
-Hearing sad news, events and such.
-Staying too long in one place.
-Conflicts of any kind.


----------



## Ajax DR (Feb 10, 2009)

Three things:

The Mall(this is the worst)

Work

Going outside

those really mess me up


----------



## Butter (Feb 23, 2009)

so much....

The thought of working..
speaking to people..
being alone..

ahh so much icant even talk about it?!!


----------



## sweet_eyes (Mar 15, 2009)

stress, goin to the docs


----------



## DigestedRainbow (Feb 24, 2009)

Being on public transport is the worst for me. Expecially the college bus. It gives me too much time to think and worry, at those times I always notice anything visual that i've got going on. And on the college bus i'm always scared of the people that sit on the back seat.
Going shopping is bad too, cause of the lights.


----------



## skullasylum (Jan 27, 2009)

My DP is always nagging at me.

THINGS THAT HELP
Drawing.
Video Games.
Movies.

THINGS THAT AGGRAVATE
Going out.
Being around people I don't know.
Driving.
Reading.
Meetings.
Long conversations.
Mathematics.
Dim lighting.
Florescent Lighting.
Car Repairs.
Sports.
Weight Training

There's a lot more, pretty much everything aggravates it, I just figured that may help with your list.


----------



## oncloudnine (Mar 22, 2009)

When I Isolate myself that aggravates my dp

when I am alone with my thoughts

worrying about things

new situations

alcohol although at first it seems to relieve it


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

Being in a large crowd of people

Shit load of caffine

Complete silence (school on occasion)

Deep exestencial thnking

Bright lights


----------



## ryanweatherby (Mar 10, 2009)

Boredom. Thinking too much. Anytime my attention isn't being taken up by something else. Even just thinking about DP can set it off with me sometimes.


----------



## Helpinuout (Mar 26, 2009)

just an observation, after reading all the posts in this forum i have noticed that everyone says that dp is aggravated by, ultimately what comes down to new and challenging experiences. if you're not challenging yourself with new experiences, you will never grow into your full potential. be more assertive! you can handle much more than you think you can... take things moment by moment. successful people, in any definition of the word, did not become successful by avoiding or stressing over unfamiliar things. listen to your favorite song before you do something new. take five deep, slow breaths. relax. than face what you're afraid to face.


----------



## ryanweatherby (Mar 10, 2009)

Helpinuout said:


> just an observation, after reading all the posts in this forum i have noticed that everyone says that dp is aggravated by, ultimately what comes down to new and challenging experiences. if you're not challenging yourself with new experiences, you will never grow into your full potential. be more assertive! you can handle much more than you think you can... take things moment by moment. successful people, in any definition of the word, did not become successful by avoiding or stressing over unfamiliar things. listen to your favorite song before you do something new. take five deep, slow breaths. relax. than face what you're afraid to face.


You mean like when Napoleon said, "He who fears being conquered is sure of defeat."

Yeah. But alot of people aren't talking about new experiences. If they know it sets off their DP, they've done it before, and there-for aren't fearing things that are new. They are being cautious of what they know will irritate their DP.

With that said however, I completely agree with the idea of jumping into new things. Stepping into something new and being afraid of it is the best time to conquer your fears.


----------



## mamamia (Mar 24, 2009)

being at work
malls
places with fluorescent lights
being outside my home
quitting smoking
thinking about my poor short term memory
not sleeping well
jet lag (if you guys haven't experienced this one yet, i recommend it to you, it is a whole different experience all together).


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

weather


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I think everyone here is saying pretty much the same thing:

Things that make you anxious (thoughts, situations, places)
Flourecent lighting 
Too much time on your hands
Poor daily routines
Lack of exercise
Drugs/alcohol


----------

